# Star Trek Picard: Weitere Rolle neu besetzt [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Weitere Rolle neu besetzt *


Spoiler



Der Ex-Enterprise-Captain Jean-Luc Picard hatte mit seiner Rückkehr auf den Fernsehbildschirm bislang den einen oder anderen Rückkehrer aus dem Star Trek-Universum im Schlepptau. Doch trotz bekannter Figuren sind die nicht immer wiederzuerkennen. Grund sind vor allem Neubesetzungen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Weitere Rolle neu besetzt *


----------

